# dog rash on the back



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hi,

didn't notice this until his back was slobbered with his saliva. he's been itching it with his mouth and when i take a look, his skin has like red spots and some areas there is blood. its above his tail on his lower back. is this fleas? there are some brown flakes (im guessing this is his skin w/ dried up blood). how do i treat this? thanks.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Does he have fleas?
What is he being fed?


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hm i dont know if its fleas or not. 

i am feeding him nature domain. its from costco. same company that make taste of the wild.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't say for sure, but it sounds like fleas to me. You may have to look really hard for them, because they don't have to have a lot of them to have a reaction. The flakes you are seeing may be "flea dirt" aka flea poop.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

ty. 

should i take him to the vet to get it checked out? i gave him a bath 2 days ago, and the redness is starting to go away, but still has rash spots.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you looked for any fleas?


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Have you looked for any fleas?


yes, but i haven't found any. just the red rashes, and the dried up scabs. 

do i have to take him to the vet? or should i just give him a bath daily and use frontline ?


----------

